# Goyard Artois



## Julide

Hello!! I wanted to post some pics of this bag. It is a new design, hopefully there is not another thread started, though I did search. It is called the Amaartois, it comes in three colours, black with black, black with tan and grey. It is like the St Louis and is has a top zipper, it also comes personalized, it is included in the price and it takes about three days. If I remember the SA correctly, Amaartois was the name of Louis brother, but don't quote me as I am jet-lagged and hard of hearing.Enjoy!!


----------



## Lookin@bags

Wow I love this! Afraid to find out the cost... :o


----------



## Julide

Lookin@bags said:


> Wow I love this! Afraid to find out the cost... :o



I am so sorry:shame:the price is 950 Euros.


----------



## MrGoyard

Julide said:


> I am so sorry:shame:the price is 950 Euros.


 Is that for the PM size?

Love the new design. The reinforced corners are a good extra!


----------



## Longchamp

Love this bag, thanks for sharing.  Hope your trip was fun.


----------



## Julide

MrVuitton said:


> Is that for the PM size?
> 
> Love the new design. The reinforced corners are a good extra!



It only comes in one size, that I know of.Yes! Love the corners too!

Yes it is like the PM St Louis, for size comparison.


----------



## Julide

Longchamp said:


> Love this bag, thanks for sharing.  Hope your trip was fun.



I'm so happy to share!And yes, my trip was fun!!


----------



## goyardlove

LOVE IT. Annoyed though, since I just ordered a St Louis two weeks ago...


----------



## Julide

goyardlove said:


> LOVE IT. Annoyed though, since I just ordered a St Louis two weeks ago...



Ooooooo! What did you get?


----------



## Longchamp

goyardlove said:


> LOVE IT. Annoyed though, since I just ordered a St Louis two weeks ago...


I think this bag is only available in Paris for now.  Oops, looks like you might be there.


----------



## Julide

Longchamp said:


> I think this bag is only available in Paris for now.  Oops, looks like you might be there.



Really? I did not realize that it was only available in Paris...darn. Should have bought another one!!!


----------



## Lookin@bags

Julide said:


> I am so sorry:shame:the price is 950 Euros.



Hmm well could be worse. Not that much more than a st. Louis with personalization right?


----------



## slang

Love it! Thanks for posting


----------



## Longchamp

I was reading your post again.  


I never heard of personalization included in the bag w/ Goyard, or completion in 3 days.  


How did that happen?


----------



## Julide

Longchamp said:


> I was reading your post again.
> 
> 
> I never heard of personalization included in the bag w/ Goyard, or completion in 3 days.
> 
> 
> How did that happen?



It is something that comes with the bag, it maybe a new thing that goyard is trying. But yes the price is for the personalization and it has a very short turnaround. They are a couple of font choices and sizes, not the whole choices but not just a single option either, so more of a semi personalization. Perfect for those who are shopping while in vacation!!The bag is a present for my mother, so I will keep you updated, as she owns pm goyards. I will tell her it's for research purposes!!


----------



## Julide

Lookin@bags said:


> Hmm well could be worse. Not that much more than a st. Louis with personalization right?



I don't remember how much a St. Louis with personalization is, is it different prices depending on what you put on the bag? Initials vs stripes?


----------



## MrGoyard

Julide said:


> I don't remember how much a St. Louis with personalization is, is it different prices depending on what you put on the bag? Initials vs stripes?


 It's &#8364;125 up to 6 letters, PM size St Louis is &#8364;750, correct me if I'm wrong. 
So the price of the Amaartois is great! =)


----------



## Julide

MrVuitton said:


> It's 125 up to 6 letters, PM size St Louis is 750, correct me if I'm wrong.
> So the price of the Amaartois is great! =)



Wow! You are right! A great price, plus there is a zipper and the reinforced corners. Why oh why did I not get one for myself?!?


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

Can you post more pics?  Some model pics???


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love this bag.


----------



## annie9999

Love the bag.  Is the handle drop longer than the pm St. Louis?


----------



## goyardlove

Julide said:


> Ooooooo! What did you get?


I got the St Louis PM, with intials and stripes


----------



## goyardlove

Longchamp said:


> I think this bag is only available in Paris for now.  Oops, looks like you might be there.


Haha yeah I ordered my St Louis from Paris too. Ah well maybe next time?


----------



## Julide

CCmoiselleCC said:


> Can you post more pics?  Some model pics???



Sure! I will do that today!



annie9999 said:


> Love the bag.  Is the handle drop longer than the pm St. Louis?



Hi!!!!How are you? Yes you can fit these straps comfortable over the shoulder.


----------



## Julide

goyardlove said:


> I got the St Louis PM, with intials and stripes



Congrats!! What colour is the bag and what colour are the stripes? I'm sorry:shame:but I am always stumped as to what colours to get with what!


----------



## queenmother

Finally! I've been waiting for a St.Louis-like tote with a zipper for a very long time. I love my Marquises but it is a structured tote and I find the bottom a bit bulky. Hope it comes in other colors too. Thanks OP for letting us know about this new style.


----------



## goyardlove

Julide said:


> Congrats!! What colour is the bag and what colour are the stripes? I'm sorry:shame:but I am always stumped as to what colours to get with what!


Haha well I was actually restricted because I would have to wait longer than 10 weeks to get a PM in any of their special colours. Mine is black/tan, with 3 vertical stripes in beige and white. I can't wait for it to arrive! x


----------



## Julide

goyardlove said:


> Haha well I was actually restricted because I would have to wait longer than 10 weeks to get a PM in any of their special colours. Mine is black/tan, with 3 vertical stripes in beige and white. I can't wait for it to arrive! x



I did not know about a longer time for special colours. Your combination sounds wonderful!! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Julide

queenmother said:


> Finally! I've been waiting for a St.Louis-like tote with a zipper for a very long time. I love my Marquises but it is a structured tote and I find the bottom a bit bulky. Hope it comes in other colors too. Thanks OP for letting us know about this new style.



*Queenmother*, as of now it comes is black with black trim, black with tan trim and grey. I too hope it comes in different colours but also a larger size soon!!


----------



## vagabag

wow!  this bag looks very promising.  i hope it comes in a GM size!


----------



## goyardlove

Julide said:


> I did not know about a longer time for special colours. Your combination sounds wonderful!! I can't wait to see it!!


The wait will be over soon!


----------



## bags to die for

I bought the St Louis PM grey in February last year for 910 euro plus 120 for the two initials. I think this is a great deal! Too bad I didn't like any of the other colour options.

I was told that the grey in the St Louis was out of stock in Paris from both a SA in Paris as well as a SA in Singapore.


----------



## annie9999

Julide said:


> Sure! I will do that today!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!!!How are you? Yes you can fit these straps comfortable over the shoulder.


i am good thank you.  glad you had a wonderful trip and thanks for the info.  
now to take a trip to paris


----------



## Julide

*Vagabag*  I hope they make more sizes soon!


----------



## Julide

goyardlove said:


> The wait will be over soon!



Execellent!!



bags to die for said:


> I bought the St Louis PM grey in February last year for 910 euro plus 120 for the two initials. I think this is a great deal! Too bad I didn't like any of the other colour options.
> 
> I was told that the grey in the St Louis was out of stock in Paris from both a SA in Paris as well as a SA in Singapore.



Wow! THe grey colour is really popular! Yes, a great deal...it seems to good to be true!!



annie9999 said:


> i am good thank you.  glad you had a wonderful trip and thanks for the info.
> now to take a trip to paris



Glad to hear you are well! I hope your trip to Paris is soon!Would love to see what you get!


----------



## M56714 LVer

I don't understand this bag. So it has a zipper? Can you post more pictures? It does like very promising though!


----------



## Elara

Wow, this is lovely. If I like my St. Louis GM as much as I think I will, this may be next on my list, especially in the grey. I don't know what it is about that color, but it is just gorgeous with the Goyardine.


----------



## Julide

A couple more picsStill trying the action pic but I am really bad at it.:shame:

BTW Did I mention that I am not a professional photographer? Like you need me to tell you, the pictures you see before you explain it all. So sorry!!


----------



## catluc

I bought one. Have to be really careful about the personalisation (with this bag, you will have to get personalisation before you can actually take one away. All the Goyard SA would show you samples, and you have to go back to 233 FSH 3-4 days after the purchase). Make sure the sa spell your choices of letters right because you will have to wait for another 3-4 days if they make a mistake on the spelling or something else.


----------



## Longchamp

Here are more pix of the artois.  These were sent to me by Florent at Paris Goyard.  Pix might be big.


----------



## Longchamp

More pix--


----------



## Longchamp

Last pix--
our brand new _Artois_ tote bag : proposed exclusively through the Paris historical sales counter, available in three Goyardine and leather finishes (black/black, black/tan and grey), this exquisite model, built from maintained double-layered canvas, features a zipper on its top part, some long straps allowing a comfortable carriage over shoulder, and an inside buttoned pocked


----------



## afsweet

Love this bag from what I'm seeing so far! Would prefer it in some of the other colors Goyard has, so hopefully it's available in all the colors and not just select for the time being. 

I use my St. Louis basically everyday because it's so practical and sturdy. But, when I travel, I leave  it at home since there's no zipper. This new bag seems like the perfect solution, and the price is reasonable too. I always wanted to get my bag personalized but couldn't justify the price.


----------



## Longchamp

annie9999 said:


> Love the bag.  Is the handle drop longer than the pm St. Louis?





Yes it is.  Oops see it was already answered. 


This bag reminds me of the Marie Galante


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Susan the pics aren't showing up for me  

Is it just my screen?


----------



## Longchamp

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Susan the pics aren't showing up for me
> 
> Is it just my screen?




I read somewhere if you use the app or I phone  or something they won't show up.


They show up on my desktop.


I'll post them as attachments.


----------



## Julide

LongchampThank you for posting these fantastic pictures and the bag description!!


----------



## tatertot

Love these! I adore the more subtle personalization on the "inside" and also the zip-top. Thank you so much for the pics and info


----------



## annie9999

Longchamp said:


> Yes it is.  Oops see it was already answered.
> 
> 
> This bag reminds me of the Marie Galante




i agree, it does remind me of the marie galante.  i wonder if it is soft like the st louis or structured like the marie galante?


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

So can these only be ordered in Paris?  I want this bag!!!!!


----------



## Elara

CCmoiselleCC said:


> So can these only be ordered in Paris?  I want this bag!!!!!



Yes, only Paris. San Francisco said they tried to get some, and were told it's a Paris exclusive (for now).


----------



## sbelle

tatertot said:


> I adore the more subtle personalization on the "inside"





Me too!


----------



## slang

Do you pick where you want your initials? 

The black bag has them on the top & the grey bag looks like they are on the front?


----------



## Longchamp

Yes you can select letter placement.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I can't believe the US in not getting this...anyone ever ordered directly from paris?


----------



## Edia

the bag looks awfully small  

but i have to say its such an improvement over the st. louis with the leather edges and the zip


----------



## queenmother

bags to die for said:


> I bought the St Louis PM grey in February last year for 910 euro plus 120 for the two initials. I think this is a great deal! Too bad I didn't like any of the other colour options.
> 
> I was told that the grey in the St Louis was out of stock in Paris from both a SA in Paris as well as a SA in Singapore.




The grey is a special color. The grey Artois costs Euro 1235 but is still a good deal considering the zipper, reinforced bottom and personalization.


----------



## Julide

queenmother said:


> The grey is a special color. The grey Artois costs Euro 1235 but is still a good deal considering the zipper, reinforced bottom and personalization.



I paid 950, when did you buy yours?


----------



## queenmother

Julide said:


> I paid 950, when did you buy yours?



I bought it from Florent at Goyard Paris. You got the black/tan, right? The black/tan and black/black are Euro 950 but the grey is Euro 1235. All special colors are 30% higher than the regular colors in Paris.


----------



## queenmother

Julide said:


> I paid 950, when did you buy yours?



I just bought it last Friday.


----------



## Julide

queenmother said:


> I bought it from Florent at Goyard Paris. You got the black/tan, right? The black/tan and black/black are Euro 950 but the grey is Euro 1235. All special colors are 30% higher than the regular colors in Paris.





queenmother said:


> I just bought it last Friday.



Thank you for the clarification. I am sorry I did not remember there was another price for the grey. Congrats on your bag!I would love to see your bag and what colours for your initials and your placement too!!


----------



## Pursi

modeling pics please?
and do you think it will hold as much as the st louis pm? do you have one for side by side pics?
Thanks!


----------



## disarray

this bag looks super useful and versatile! hope they bring it to the US!


----------



## queenmother

Just found an Instagram post of a lovely lady carrying a Goyard Artois in black.


----------



## Julide

queenmother said:


> Just found an Instagram post of a lovely lady carrying a Goyard Artois in black.



I love this pic!! Thank you!!


----------



## sbelle

I love what I've seen on this thread!  Can't wait to see one in person!


----------



## sbelle

Pursi said:


> modeling pics please?
> and do you think it will hold as much as the st louis pm? do you have one for side by side pics?
> Thanks!



A dear sweet Goyard fairy was able to get one of these for me.  I thought some comparison pictures might help those who are thinking about this bag.

From the top -- GM, PM, Amaartois







Comparison with PM.  I love the Amaartois, but it is a good amount smaller than a PM.  Roughly measuring the Amaartois looks to be about 2 inches less wide at the bottom, 3 inches less wide at the top, and about 1 inch less tall than the PM.


----------



## Longchamp

Great pix love the bag.


----------



## kaiheartgoyard

Hi Guys!

I have been silently reading the Goyard threads but just decided to register as a user to join and contribute some info.

I emailed Myriam (233 Paris Goyard SA) a couple of weeks ago to inquire about the Marquise and she was the one who directed my attention to the "Artois." I just want to correct that this is the name of this bag 
Here's her email to me:

_*"We are thrilled to introduce our brand new Artois, recently launched and exclusively displayed on our Historical residence.

 Artois is a light weighted zipped shoulder bag of 30 cm length and 24 cm height, crafted in a structured canvas and trimmed with higher handles than a small sized Saint Louis tote.

Artois has to be personalized with initials, up to three, applied whether in the front in the center of the handles, or close to the zipper.

 Two classic shades are proposed, whether black and black trimmed, or black and tan trimmed, valued 950 euros.

 A grey finish is also offered, valued 1,235 euros."*_

I am currently in the process of ordering either a black with black trim or the one with tan trim. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## icedrop

Does anybody know if artois is available in Hongkong


----------



## runandstretch

Love the Artois! Will they ship to US easily?


----------



## dessert1st

runandstretch said:


> Love the Artois! Will they ship to US easily?



Yes, they will.  Email or call Paris and they will send you forms to fill out.  I have done it before but not very recently.


----------



## runandstretch

dessert1st said:


> Yes, they will.  Email or call Paris and they will send you forms to fill out.  I have done it before but not very recently.



Thank you kindly


----------



## cassisberry

Saw this bag at the Saint Honore store in Paris.  SA said it is only available in Paris and London now, and that personalization is mandatory.  Since I was leaving in less that 3-days, I had to pass this time.  It's on my list the next time I'm in Paris.


----------



## Trendz

dessert1st, do you know if international shipping will involve import duties etc.?


----------



## Longchamp

Yes there will be customs/import duties.
With this and shipping from France, the bag can become expensive.


----------



## dessert1st

Trendz said:


> dessert1st, do you know if international shipping will involve import duties etc.?




It has been a couple of years but I don't recall paying anything additional than what they charged me for bag and shipping upfront.  It was purchased and shipped to the USA.

At the time of purchase if I recall correctly it didn't cost me any more than what Goyard charges in US for the item.


----------



## Trendz

Thanks* Longchamp* and *dessert1st!* I actually emailed Paris about the bag, and this is part of the response I got:

_"Artois is a light weighted zipped shoulder bag of 30 cm length and 24 cm height, crafted in a structured canvas and trimmed with higher handles than a small sized Saint Louis tote.

Two classic shades are proposed, whether black and black trimmed, or black and tan trimmed, valued 790 euros, after tax refund.

According shipping fees are quoted 410 euros, bringing the order of a classic colored Artois to a total of 1,200 euros.

A grey finish is also offered, valued 1,030 euros, once detaxed.

Related shipping fees are billed 440 euros, bringing the order of a grey colored Artois to a total of 1,470 euros.

Artois has to be personalized with initials, up to three, applied whether in the front in the center of the handles, or close to the zipper."_

The bags look absolutely GORGEOUS but I think I'll wait until I'm in Paris to get one


----------



## diana

What email did you use to contact the Paris boutique?  I emailed paris233@goyard.com about the Artois but got no response.  Is 410 eur for shipping to the US?  Why is the cost so high??


----------



## Trendz

diana said:


> What email did you use to contact the Paris boutique?  I emailed paris233@goyard.com about the Artois but got no response.  Is 410 eur for shipping to the US?  Why is the cost so high??




I emailed them first at contact@goyard.com because that's the one available on their website! I directly asked about the Artois, knowing it's only available in Paris. The reply I received was from 233sh@goyard.com, their flagship store on RSH. The SA was incredibly kind and patient as she explained to me the new bag and the ordering process. I told her I lived in California, and she provided the shipping costs which were (like you said) very high, so I told her I would stop by the store when I'm in Paris! She even replied to tell me their store hours.


----------



## Trendz

For reference, these are the pictures of the bag.


----------



## diana

Trendz said:


> I emailed them first at contact@goyard.com because that's the one available on their website! I directly asked about the Artois, knowing it's only available in Paris. The reply I received was from 233sh@goyard.com, their flagship store on RSH. The SA was incredibly kind and patient as she explained to me the new bag and the ordering process. I told her I lived in California, and she provided the shipping costs which were (like you said) very high, so I told her I would stop by the store when I'm in Paris! She even replied to tell me their store hours.


Thanks for the email address, I will try that one and hopefully get a response.  I am in California too and I can't believe their shipping rate is so high.  I won't be in Paris any time soon though.  Hopefully I can get a clarification about why the shipping rate is so high.  410 eur seems pretty crazy and is more than 50% of the cost of the bag!


----------



## MsTotes

Such a beautiful bag, I'd love the grey one! I'm going to be in Europe later this year... hmm...


----------



## slang27

MsTotes said:


> Such a beautiful bag, I'd love the grey one! I'm going to be in Europe later this year... hmm...




Assuming you're a fellow NorCal resident, it would be cheaper to buy you a nice dinner in say, Napa, as a thank you for assisting with an Artois purchase in Paris, than pay 410 Euros for shipping.....*wink*


----------



## MsTotes

slang27 said:


> Assuming you're a fellow NorCal resident, it would be cheaper to buy you a nice dinner in say, Napa, as a thank you for assisting with an Artois purchase in Paris, than pay 410 Euros for shipping.....*wink*


lol! It also crossed my mind to send someone on a reconnaissance and rescue mission in Paris  My plans later this year are Prague-Austria-Switzerland. Paris is a super short train ride from where I'll be in Switzerland (did it last year, and definitely could go back to see more). So yea, I'm convincing myself more and more that this is totally doable!


----------



## runandstretch

Love this bag! It looks so useful. I'm flip flopping on ordering one from Paris or waiting till my next trip over. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Trendz

runandstretch said:


> Love this bag! It looks so useful. I'm flip flopping on ordering one from Paris or waiting till my next trip over. Enjoy your new bag!




If you wait for your next trip you never know what other goodies you may find that are covered by their international shipping fee


----------



## runandstretch

Trendz said:


> If you wait for your next trip you never know what other goodies you may find that are covered by their international shipping fee



You are wise, my friend lol

It might feel extra special bringing it home from Paris too


----------



## runandstretch

Trendz said:


> For reference, these are the pictures of the bag.
> View attachment 2716061
> 
> View attachment 2716063
> 
> View attachment 2716064
> 
> View attachment 2716060



I love the subtle inner monogramming. So very classy!!


----------



## cbk021726

Hi ladies .. does anyone knows the length of the shoulder strap please .. Thanks..


----------



## Iluvorangeboxes

Gorgeous bag! Enjoy her


----------



## Ginnycat

This bag is only available in the New York store in the U.S. I'm going to London next week to buy mine and she told me can be personalized and back to me in 5 days. Can't wait!


----------



## Ginnycat

catluc said:


> I bought one. Have to be really careful about the personalisation (with this bag, you will have to get personalisation before you can actually take one away. All the Goyard SA would show you samples, and you have to go back to 233 FSH 3-4 days after the purchase). Make sure the sa spell your choices of letters right because you will have to wait for another 3-4 days if they make a mistake on the spelling or something else.


Why is it forced on you to get initials?


----------



## Ginnycat

ryrybaby12 said:


> I can't believe the US in not getting this...anyone ever ordered directly from paris?


You can get this bag at the new store in new york


----------



## Azn_Emma

950 euros including personalisation and corner patches?! That is a really, really good price for Goyard.


----------



## MrGoyard

Azn_Emma said:


> 950 euros including personalisation and corner patches?! That is a really, really good price for Goyard.


 It's 1020 for black and 1325. But still a good price for a Goyard! =)


----------



## YEANETT

MrVuitton said:


> It's 1020 for black and 1325. But still a good price for a Goyard! =)




MrVuitton, in another thread I asked you to post a picture but now I see the bag. I love it!!! May I ask, you wrote 1020 for black what size? And then wrote 1325 for???? Ty for all your post and knowledge!


----------



## MrGoyard

YEANETT said:


> MrVuitton, in another thread I asked you to post a picture but now I see the bag. I love it!!! May I ask, you wrote 1020 for black what size? And then wrote 1325 for???? Ty for all your post and knowledge!


 The Artois only comes in one size and can be compared to the PM size St. Louis. It's 1325 for all special colors. =)


----------



## YEANETT

MrVuitton said:


> The Artois only comes in one size and can be compared to the PM size St. Louis. It's 1325 for all special colors. =)




Ty&#128522;


----------



## Manon07

Just spoke to someone at the NYC Boutique and the -Artois $1635 Classic $2120 Colors. Also as of today its a 6-8week wait since they only have one painter...just had my friend order one on her trip to Paris and its 4days wait. She's picking it ip next week on her next trip. Cant wait! Its also much cheaper in Paris 1020euro for Basic Color!


----------



## Ginnycat

I bought mine last month at the London store.  This bag does come in a variety if colors. The shape and size are perfect. Hold a lot without being bulgy. I've attached a picture. You can have the monogram on the outside or inside.. I thought the inside was more subtle and I love it.fyi. Takes 5 business days to get it back so whst I saved in VAT tax I spent in shipping but it came right to my door the following week.. Get this bag! I selected the black leather trim but they are all fabulous.


----------



## Manon07

Ooh I LOOOOVE this! Cant wait to get mine next week!! Thanks for sharing [emoji7]


----------



## MrGoyard

Ginnycat said:


> I bought mine last month at the London store.  This bag does come in a variety if colors. The shape and size are perfect. Hold a lot without being bulgy. I've attached a picture. You can have the monogram on the outside or inside.. I thought the inside was more subtle and I love it.fyi. Takes 5 business days to get it back so whst I saved in VAT tax I spent in shipping but it came right to my door the following week.. Get this bag! I selected the black leather trim but they are all fabulous.


 Gorgeous, many congrats on your beautiful purchase! Love the red initials, they really pop out in a good way. Enjoy! =)


----------



## shopanonymous

Ginnycat said:


> I bought mine last month at the London store.  This bag does come in a variety if colors. The shape and size are perfect. Hold a lot without being bulgy. I've attached a picture. You can have the monogram on the outside or inside.. I thought the inside was more subtle and I love it.fyi. Takes 5 business days to get it back so whst I saved in VAT tax I spent in shipping but it came right to my door the following week.. Get this bag! I selected the black leather trim but they are all fabulous.


Beautiful bag! The lettering is very classy.


----------



## Manon07

Finally got my Artois...and couldnt help get the St Louis PM in Grey!


----------



## Manon07

The Goyard Sales lady said the red stitching was the original stitching and they are bring it back with this bag. Hence I got the Red monogram which makes this bag pop in a very special way! Couldnt resist the Euro rate and also got st louis, senat mini and st paul wallet. Goyard Addict!


----------



## gcrsnaka

Everyone has beautiful bags!


----------



## gcrsnaka

I just bought my Amaartois at the NYC store (communication via email and phone)
$1635 + $20 shipping to a USA address
Not cheap, but I'm nowhere near Paris.


----------



## goodbrand

I'm waiting my black/black Amaartois which my husband ordered in JP and has to personalized (included no extra charge)  my 3 initials directly @ factory. My husband will pick up at store next week.


----------



## goodbrand

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 2940775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Goyard Sales lady said the red stitching was the original stitching and they are bring it back with this bag. Hence I got the Red monogram which makes this bag pop in a very special way! Couldnt resist the Euro rate and also got st louis, senat mini and st paul wallet. Goyard Addict!



We're twin, that what SA in JP told my husband, so he picked the red monogram. Have you carry it yet. How you compare with St. Louis PM? TY


----------



## sbelle

Manon07 said:


> Just spoke to someone at the NYC Boutique and the -Artois $1635 Classic $2120 Colors. *Also as of today its a 6-8week wait since they only have one painter*.



I love this bag so much I bought a second one a few weeks ago -- this time from NYC.  They also told me a 6-8 week wait for painting, but the bag arrived in about 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## annie9999

sbelle said:


> I love this bag so much I bought a second one a few weeks ago -- this time from NYC.  They also told me a 6-8 week wait for painting, but the bag arrived in about 1 1/2 weeks.


*sbelle*- congrats- i love my artois- i was told at nyc that the turn around for the artois is quicker than for other pieces.


----------



## Catash

Sounds like a perfect travel  bag! I may order one in May.


----------



## squashyme

sbelle said:


> I love this bag so much I bought a second one a few weeks ago -- this time from NYC.  They also told me a 6-8 week wait for painting, but the bag arrived in about 1 1/2 weeks.



Can I ask which boutique at NYC you are referring to? Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

squashyme said:


> Can I ask which boutique at NYC you are referring to? Thanks!



The Goyard store in NYC.


----------



## squashyme

sbelle said:


> The Goyard store in NYC.



Thanks! Sorry, I kind of figured that out after I posted, but I just wanted to make sure it wasn't the BG/Barney's store that you purchased the amaartois at. Hope you're loving your bag!


----------



## mochaccino

sbelle said:


> I love this bag so much I bought a second one a few weeks ago -- this time from NYC.  They also told me a 6-8 week wait for painting, but the bag arrived in about 1 1/2 weeks.




I saw from an earlier post that you also have a St. Louis; are the handles the same material and length? Thank you!


----------



## sbelle

mochaccino said:


> I saw from an earlier post that you also have a St. Louis; are the handles the same material and length? Thank you!










This is a picture I posted earlier in this thread that compares a St. Louis GM, St. Louis PM and an Artois.  The handles are made of the same material, but the Artois handles feel a little thicker to me.   And because the Artois is a more structured bag the handles stand straight up a little better.  The handles do soften over time -- the handle on my older Artois are a bit floppy now.


----------



## mochaccino

sbelle said:


> This is a picture I posted earlier in this thread that compares a St. Louis GM, St. Louis PM and an Artois.  The handles are made of the same material, but the Artois handles feel a little thicker to me.   And because the Artois is a more structured bag the handles stand straight up a little better.  The handles do soften over time -- the handle on my older Artois are a bit floppy now.



Thanks for the info! 
I'm trying to decide between the two, but so far I prefer the Artois due to the zipper. 
Did you find that the Artois is sturdier and thus doesn't conform to your body like the St. Louis probably does? Is it still fairly comfortable to carry as a tote across your shoulder with things in it? 


For anyone else interested, I got the dimensions from the store:
15.5" l x 9.5" h x 5.5" d
18" handle length (so handle drop probably more like 7-8")


----------



## Shelly319

Love your bag!


----------



## lyledynasty

cute.


----------



## LV_someday

sbelle said:


> This is a picture I posted earlier in this thread that compares a St. Louis GM, St. Louis PM and an Artois.  The handles are made of the same material, but the Artois handles feel a little thicker to me.   And because the Artois is a more structured bag the handles stand straight up a little better.  The handles do soften over time -- the handle on my older Artois are a bit floppy now.


Hello!  Do you feel that the Artois has less sagging to it compared to the St. Louis when you put items in?  Thank you again


----------



## Manon07

Definetly less sagging with the Artois!


----------



## tcristine

Is this purse available in the San Francisco boutique?


----------



## alizhan

Does Artoise has the handle issue of SL?

My 2 SL handles are already showing signs of wear and tear despite that i have been careful in handling them and avoid putting heavy stuff in them....:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sbelle

tcristine said:


> Is this purse available in the San Francisco boutique?



Unless things have changed recently the artois is only sold in NYC and Paris.


----------



## tcristine

sbelle said:


> Unless things have changed recently the artois is only sold in NYC and Paris.




Thanks! I went to the SF boutique today and the salesman told me that Artois wasn't available. He told me that SF is an independent boutique and they don't get all the bags. He said the NY store is a flagship store, so they have a lot more selection.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> Unless things have changed recently the artois is only sold in NYC and Paris.





tcristine said:


> Thanks! I went to the SF boutique today and the salesman told me that Artois wasn't available. He told me that SF is an independent boutique and they don't get all the bags. He said the NY store is a flagship store, so they have a lot more selection.



I should have said that the artois is only sold in NYC at the Goyard boutique, not at Bergdorfs and not at Barneys.


----------



## ChanelChap

Chicago boutiaue &#8212; in NM&#8212; definitely has the Artois. Saw it in there _months_ ago.


----------



## Mooshuchyken

This is gorgeous!


----------



## maianh_96

Love this bag. I'm debating between this and the St. Louis PM!


----------



## simplepurse

I want to know if Japan offer this Artois?


----------



## nikksterxx

Ginnycat said:


> I bought mine last month at the London store.  This bag does come in a variety if colors. The shape and size are perfect. Hold a lot without being bulgy. I've attached a picture. You can have the monogram on the outside or inside.. I thought the inside was more subtle and I love it.fyi. Takes 5 business days to get it back so whst I saved in VAT tax I spent in shipping but it came right to my door the following week.. Get this bag! I selected the black leather trim but they are all fabulous.



congrats! i love the monogram on the inside! do you mind sharing how much it was in London?


----------



## mochaccino

simplepurse said:


> I want to know if Japan offer this Artois?




Yes, I saw it in Ginza a few months ago. Can't remember the price though sorry


----------



## simplepurse

mochaccino said:


> Yes, I saw it in Ginza a few months ago. Can't remember the price though sorry




Thank you very much


----------



## simplepurse

Hello ladies iam in ginza now but no goyard. May i ask where is the flagship store of goyard in tokyo. Thanks


----------



## onlylv

Elara said:


> Yes, only Paris. San Francisco said they tried to get some, and were told it's a Paris exclusive (for now).



They have this bag available at the Goyard boutique inside NM in Beverly Hills! I was going to buy the red one but ended up purchasing a Belvedere. PM if you would like my SA info. She's awesome.


----------



## onlylv

tcristine said:


> Is this purse available in the San Francisco boutique?



PM me is you want my SA info at Goyard in Beverly Hills NM. They have it available there!


----------



## onlylv

diana said:


> Thanks for the email address, I will try that one and hopefully get a response.  I am in California too and I can't believe their shipping rate is so high.  I won't be in Paris any time soon though.  Hopefully I can get a clarification about why the shipping rate is so high.  410 eur seems pretty crazy and is more than 50% of the cost of the bag!



Goyard in NM Beverly Hills had this bag! PM for my SA info. They had it last month and I was going to purchase a red one but I bought a Belvedere instead.


----------



## simplepurse

This afternoon finally found goyard in nihonbashi 2station from ginza to nihonbashi via ginza line. Yes, the store have artois and they can put initial but it will takes 1week.


----------



## Pseekand

Does anyone have pics of this bag on themselves?  Just trying to get a frame for size of the bag...


----------



## LLANeedle

Based on info I've seen here I have to have this bag!  Does it come in only one size?  What colors are available?  I don't live near a boutique so I want to be sure what I'm ordering before I call.  TIA


----------



## rhm

I would appreciate a feedbacks on its everyday usage, does this bag hold well? I need a bag that I can cary every single day for work and daily routines and hoping that this bag can put up with all those activities. 

I am thinking that this is a light bag, has zipper for security, not carried by everyone, and can be both handheld/shouldered. So, in my opinion its ideally absolutely perfect, but would like to get some info from people who has owned this bag.


----------



## anmldr1

rhm said:


> I would appreciate a feedbacks on its everyday usage, does this bag hold well? I need a bag that I can cary every single day for work and daily routines and hoping that this bag can put up with all those activities.
> 
> I am thinking that this is a light bag, has zipper for security, not carried by everyone, and can be both handheld/shouldered. So, in my opinion its ideally absolutely perfect, but would like to get some info from people who has owned this bag.



i have had this bag for about 2 and 1/2 years...i purchased it while on vacation in paris...it's amazing!! i absolutely love mine!! i use it daily as my work/travel bag and it has held up really well!! it's so light and easy to use


----------



## lounytoon

Could anyone provide me with a SA for NY to order this bag?  Thanks


----------



## LLANeedle

Does anyone know if there are font choices in personalizing this bag?  I know there are two placement choices.  TIA


----------



## Dreamybabie

For those who have both St. Louis and Artois. Which bag is more efficient for you?  Do you find the Artois zipper opening easy or difficult to take things in and out?  Can the Artois fit a folder?


----------



## Martini0317

Does anyone have a review on this bag? Is it available in the US? I wonder if the straps are longer or shorter than the St Louis PM?


----------



## sbelle

Martini0317 said:


> Does anyone have a review on this bag? Is it available in the US? I wonder if the straps are longer or shorter than the St Louis PM?



There is a thread on the Artois already.  It was originally spelled incorrectly-- that might be why your search missed it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/goyard-amaartois-853600.html

 I think you'll find the information you're seeking there


----------



## Martini0317

sbelle said:


> There is a thread on the Artois already.  It was originally spelled incorrectly-- that might be why your search missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/goyard-amaartois-853600.html
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find the information you're seeking there




Thank you!


----------



## Martini0317

Here is my new Artois! I haven't worn it yet but when I do I'll let you guys know how I like it! I went in thinking I would get the initials in the inside but changed my mind last second and happy with it!


----------



## Martini0317

LLANeedle said:


> Does anyone know if there are font choices in personalizing this bag?  I know there are two placement choices.  TIA




I don't think so, if you want the shadowing letters it costs extra


----------



## Martini0317

LLANeedle said:


> Based on info I've seen here I have to have this bag!  Does it come in only one size?  What colors are available?  I don't live near a boutique so I want to be sure what I'm ordering before I call.  TIA




All the colors are available and it only comes in one size. It's a bit smaller than be St Louis PM but the straps are longer which I like.


----------



## Martini0317

lounytoon said:


> Could anyone provide me with a SA for NY to order this bag?  Thanks




Stephanie in NYC has always been great. However I never ordered from her on the phone, only in person.


----------



## LLANeedle

Martini0317 said:


> Here is my new Artois! I haven't worn it yet but when I do I'll let you guys know how I like it! I went in thinking I would get the initials in the inside but changed my mind last second and happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375578


Love it.......I'm ordering the same bag with red initials......also changed my mind and wanted them on the outside.    Enjoy!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Comparisons between the Marie Galante and the larger sized Artois, anyone? Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Do they sell the Artois in the US? If so, can I order by phone from somewhere? I'm having a hard time getting a response from stores


----------



## Martini0317

LvoemyLV said:


> Do they sell the Artois in the US? If so, can I order by phone from somewhere? I'm having a hard time getting a response from stores




Interesting! Have you tried the NYC boutique? I got mine there through Stephanie, but I did go in person. They charge $20 shipping.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Martini0317 said:


> Interesting! Have you tried the NYC boutique? I got mine there through Stephanie, but I did go in person. They charge $20 shipping.




I was supposed to be called back and nobody called me. I am still trying lol! Do you know what it he Artois cost? I can't find anything about it really. I tried the St. Louis pm but strap drop didn't work with a winter coat and I still really really want a Goyard.


----------



## Martini0317

I think it cost about 1695? I live in NYC and never even heard about or saw the Artois until TPF! I see St Louis bags everywhere. I have St Louis GM and it works really well with a winter coat.


----------



## twinkle2

I've read some members here have cracking issues with their St Louis handles.
Please, can anyone with Artois here can share their experience with its handles? So far, any cracking issues?
When I looked at pics of St Louis & Artois. it looks like they have the same type of handles except Artois handle looks stiffer/ sturdier and I can't remember reading anyone complaining about it & other Goyard's style yet.


----------



## susiana

Taking out my artois today.
Noted that the bag is full with my yoga cloth and bottle .


----------



## Tiffabulously

twinkle2 said:


> I've read some members here have cracking issues with their St Louis handles.
> Please, can anyone with Artois here can share their experience with its handles? So far, any cracking issues?
> When I looked at pics of St Louis & Artois. it looks like they have the same type of handles except Artois handle looks stiffer/ sturdier and I can't remember reading anyone complaining about it & other Goyard's style yet.



I went to the SF boutique and they told me that the LA and NYC boutiques are the only places the Artois is available outside of Paris, but they have limited inventory. My aunt was able to help us get them in Paris with no problem though!


----------



## Cicci783

Could someone make a comparison between the Artois and the St.Louis PM? Is the Artois a lot smaller than the St Louis?


----------



## coquettebags

Tiffabulously said:


> I went to the SF boutique and they told me that the LA and NYC boutiques are the only places the Artois is available outside of Paris, but they have limited inventory. My aunt was able to help us get them in Paris with no problem though!



I'm falling in love with the Artois now over the St. Louis. 

I am going in December. Does your aunt know how long it takes to monogram? I am only in Paris for 2 1/2 days. Thanks!


----------



## mochaccino

Tiffabulously said:


> I went to the SF boutique and they told me that the LA and NYC boutiques are the only places the Artois is available outside of Paris, but they have limited inventory. My aunt was able to help us get them in Paris with no problem though!


Would you mind sharing the Paris pricing please? Thank you!



Cicci783 said:


> Could someone make a comparison between the Artois and the St.Louis PM? Is the Artois a lot smaller than the St Louis?


Dear @sbelle shared the comparison you want earlier in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/goyard-amaartois.853600/page-8#post-28587561


----------



## Lodpah

This has been helpful. I'm going to get the Amaatois. I've got a call in to an SA to check if it's available in the NYC store.


----------



## bell0279

Just spoke with my SA at Neimans and there is an MM size that is going to be released shortly! Can't wait


----------



## Martini0317

bell0279 said:


> Just spoke with my SA at Neimans and there is an MM size that is going to be released shortly! Can't wait



Oh that would be nice! I found my Artois too small so sold it, a slightly bigger size would be perfect!


----------



## Lodpah

I finally bit the bullet after reading up on Goyard here. Thanks Ladies. I should be getting my Artois in a couple of weeks. It's coming from the NYC store.  Will do a reveal when it gets here. This forum is excellent for making decisions on what type of bag to get.  

Many thanks!


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Congrats. Which color did you choose?


----------



## Lodpah

R8ted_mmm said:


> Congrats. Which color did you choose?


I got the classic color, black with tan handles. I was so debating whether to get the St. Louis but I think I will get that instead for my daughter.  I'm really excited to get it.


----------



## nikksterxx

Does anyone know how much the Artois is in London and if it is required to get it Monogramed? If so, how long does it take?


----------



## nikksterxx

please do share pics!


----------



## Lodpah

Lodpah said:


> I got the classic color, black with tan handles. I was so debating whether to get the St. Louis but I think I will get that instead for my daughter.  I'm really excited to get it.


Hey, I did not like it one bit. I returned it. It was just . . . not for me.  It's a great bag though but the shape turned me off.  I am eyeing a Bally's Tote instead.


----------



## LLANeedle

Lodpah said:


> Hey, I did not like it one bit. I returned it. It was just . . . not for me.  It's a great bag though but the shape turned me off.  I am eyeing a Bally's Tote instead.


Oh no......what didn't you like about it?  I was thinking of ordering one.  I love my St Louis, red, but want a black G and thought I'd get a different style.  Anxious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Lodpah

LLANeedle said:


> Oh no......what didn't you like about it?  I was thinking of ordering one.  I love my St Louis, red, but want a black G and thought I'd get a different style.  Anxious to hear your thoughts.


it's a nice bag but I was not attracted to the unstructured look. You might like though but it was not for me. 
The material seemed pretty thin to me.  I would probably pay for a used one or go for a Neverfull instead.


----------



## Lodpah

Lodpah said:


> it's a nice bag but I was not attracted to the unstructured look. You might like though but it was not for me.
> The material seemed pretty thin to me.  I would probably pay for a used one or go for a Neverfull instead.


----------



## Texas chick

Hello! First time posting to the Goyard page. I got an Artois for Christmas; purchased from the NYC store. I ordered a Samorga in the LV NF PM size.


----------



## reeco

I just bought an Artois in sky blue from SF store. I haven't checked purseforum for so long that I didn't know that there's an MM size  already. I was initially going to buy the Marquises but it's only available in yellow and red. The bigger Artois is a dream! Finally, a zippered big tote that is as light as the St. Louis! I didn't get a picture though. I left it for my initials to be painted on. So happy with my new bag! 
To those interested, last colors left in SF are Bordeaux, yellow, and (I think) orange.


----------



## LLANeedle

reeco said:


> I just bought an Artois in sky blue from SF store. I haven't checked purseforum for so long that I didn't know that there's an MM size  already. I was initially going to buy the Marquises but it's only available in yellow and red. The bigger Artois is a dream! Finally, a zippered big tote that is as light as the St. Louis! I didn't get a picture though. I left it for my initials to be painted on. So happy with my new bag!
> To those interested, last colors left in SF are Bordeaux, yellow, and (I think) orange.


Which size is more like the St Louis pm?  I've been holding off ordering to gather more info.  I don't live near a store.  Can't wait to see pictures.....


----------



## OneMoreDay

reeco said:


> I just bought an Artois in sky blue from SF store. I haven't checked purseforum for so long that I didn't know that there's an MM size  already. I was initially going to buy the Marquises but it's only available in yellow and red. The bigger Artois is a dream! Finally, a zippered big tote that is as light as the St. Louis! I didn't get a picture though. I left it for my initials to be painted on. So happy with my new bag!
> To those interested, last colors left in SF are Bordeaux, yellow, and (I think) orange.


I didn't know there was an MM size! I saw someone carrying the PM in red at a bookstore and while it was lovely, it seemed a tad shallow in depth.


----------



## reeco

LLANeedle said:


> Which size is more like the St Louis pm?  I've been holding off ordering to gather more info.  I don't live near a store.  Can't wait to see pictures.....



Hi LLANeedle! Definitely the Artois MM. The original Artois size is around 15.5″ L x 9.5″ H x 5.5″ D.
While a St. Louis PM size is 19 x 11 x 6" 

I didn't measure the MM size but it's definitely not as huge as the GM.


----------



## reeco

OneMoreDay said:


> I didn't know there was an MM size! I saw someone carrying the PM in red at a bookstore and while it was lovely, it seemed a tad shallow in depth.



I know! I was pleasantly surprised when I found it at the SF store! I couldn't resist and bought it! Haha! It looked very functional with the leather-ed corners and the zipper. It can definitely hold a lot more than my wallet, phone, and make up kit.
The sales guy said the Artois MM is only available in the US. Not sure how accurate that is since he may be just doing his spiel to make a sale.


----------



## Jc.chen58

reeco said:


> I know! I was pleasantly surprised when I found it at the SF store! I couldn't resist and bought it! Haha! It looked very functional with the leather-ed corners and the zipper. It can definitely hold a lot more than my wallet, phone, and make up kit.
> The sales guy said the Artois MM is only available in the US. Not sure how accurate that is since he may be just doing his spiel to make a sale.



So the Artois MM is available in the US? I'm interested in more info! If anyone has an SA from a particular boutique/store they can share i would love to find out more! I liked the SL pm but thought the handle drop was a bit too tight/not long enough. 
For those who've seen the Artois MM, would you say it's comparable to the LV Neverfull MM particularly in the handle drop?
Thank you!


----------



## reeco

The SA that I talked to is Giles in SF.
Wish I can help you with the sizes versus LV Neverfull but I don't have an LV so I can't make a comparison.
I did compare the Artois MM to the Marquises. The Artois MM is very slightly bigger with softer leather. Better handles and structure for the Marquises though. Handle drop is longer on the Artois MM than on Marquises. I tried both on with a coat and the Marquises was too tight. The Artois MM handle drop was just right. It was one of the reasons I bought it versus the Marquises. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jc.chen58

reeco said:


> The SA that I talked to is Giles in SF.
> Wish I can help you with the sizes versus LV Neverfull but I don't have an LV so I can't make a comparison.
> I did compare the Artois MM to the Marquises. The Artois MM is very slightly bigger with softer leather. Better handles and structure for the Marquises though. Handle drop is longer on the Artois MM than on Marquises. I tried both on with a coat and the Marquises was too tight. The Artois MM handle drop was just right. It was one of the reasons I bought it versus the Marquises. Hope that helps!



Thanks so much for this info! If it's not too much trouble, do you have any photos or modeling shots you can share? And the dimensions of your MM bag? And the price? I wonder if all the Goyard boutiques and/or stores have the Artois MM now. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## reeco

Jc.chen58 said:


> Thanks so much for this info! If it's not too much trouble, do you have any photos or modeling shots you can share? And the dimensions of your MM bag? And the price? I wonder if all the Goyard boutiques and/or stores have the Artois MM now. Thanks in advance!!



Sorry Jc.chen58! Hubby and I just saw the Goyard store in SF on a whim. We were just on our way to the hop on hop off bus when my loving hubby pointed out the Goyard store. I wasn't psyched going in since I know they don't have the light blue Marquises but hubby insisted. We were in a hurry when we got inside plus it took awhile for me to decide on the free initials. So I didn't have time to take pics. Kicking myself now for not taking pics 
It will take 5 business days for the lettering. I'm leaving soon so it will be shipped to a relative and I will get it in June.
Maybe other members can post modeling pics


----------



## Jc.chen58

reeco said:


> Sorry Jc.chen58! Hubby and I just saw the Goyard store in SF on a whim. We were just on our way to the hop on hop off bus when my loving hubby pointed out the Goyard store. I wasn't psyched going in since I know they don't have the light blue Marquises but hubby insisted. We were in a hurry when we got inside plus it took awhile for me to decide on the free initials. So I didn't have time to take pics. Kicking myself now for not taking pics
> It will take 5 business days for the lettering. I'm leaving soon so it will be shipped to a relative and I will get it in June.
> Maybe other members can post modeling pics



Thanks reeco! Enjoy your bag!!!


----------



## candice22

Hi there.. does anyone have a picture or measurements of the larger sized Artois? I called the Goyard store in SF recently and was told that they came out with a larger size of the Artois around Christmas 2016. I was going to buy the Artois PM, but I'm now debating on whether I should get the larger size.


----------



## Lexgal

I saw the gm size last weekend in NY at the boutique. Loved it. I wish I'd inquired as to price. On may be in my future. It seemed about the size of the St. Louis GM but slightly more structured.


----------



## candice22

Price for Artois PM is $1635 and Artois GM is $1950.


----------



## Jc.chen58

Does anyone know if all Goyard Boutiques in the US, as well as stores within Neiman Marcus/Dept Stores carry the larger Artois?


----------



## Lexgal

I was told by my SA at BG that the Artois is exclusive to the boutique


----------



## jng2b

Does anyone know if a small MacBook Air or 12" MacBook would fit into the PM? The measurements seem large enough (15" wide I believe) but they look so small in photos! I don't have anywhere close to see them in person. Also, does anyone know if the tan trim is treated leather or natural? I am looking for an all-weather/rainy day bag and not sure if this bag would be appropriate.


----------



## MochaCake

candice22 said:


> Price for Artois PM is $1635 and Artois GM is $1950.



Thanks for posting this. I wonder how much bigger the GM is compared to the PM. I hope someone posts a GM soon.


----------



## if0708

I called the NY Goyard a few weeks ago and was told the medium was 19"X11"x6". It costs $1950 for the black and $2535 for the other colors. I keep going back and forth between wanting to purchase the St. Louis pm and the Artois. I've seen many pictures of the St. Louis and none of the new Artois size. I was told by the SA at the boutique that the strap drop on the medium Artois is similar to the strap drop on the St. Louis gm. The major appeal for the Artois for me is the zipper closure.  But, it is a big price difference between the St.louis and the Artois. It would be great if someone could post some of photos of the new size. Thanks.


----------



## Gaga4goyard

I just purchased the Artois MM  in black and tan from Neiman Marcus in Chicago. SA was very helpful and patient! We went back and forth via text and he sent me several pics.
I was between the Bellechasse and Artois, and after seeing a pic of them side by side I went with the Artois. The Bellechasse is gorgeous but it is a shallower bag than the Artois MM. There is a new Bellechasse PM with longer handles for $1920 vs the original for $1750 . I believe it also is an open bag, and I love the idea of the zippered top with the Artois for when I travel. I have several LV neverfulls and I hate the openess when I am traveling and shoving it under my seat.
I was told the MM is the largest size of the Artois. The PM is $1635 in classic colors. The MM is $1950. I was told the MM is comparable to the Saint Louis PM.
I chose the red three initials on the inside of the bag. I was told that it isn't mandatory, but it's FREE! Normally $165. I did ask about adding stripes or shadows and I was told it would delay the bag 6 weeks and would be an additional  $165.
My bag is coming from NM in NYC to the NM in Chicago. Then it will be sent to me. SA said it's taking about 5 days. 
Not only am I excited to get my bag, I am excited to move on with my life! I've spent an embarrassing amount of time researching! It is so hard to buy a bag without seeing it. 

On another note, I stumbled on a Goyard alternative called Fure le Page. The "battle for life" tote is gorgeous! Not quite as expensive as Goyard and have some great accessories! Can only be purchased from Paris. I may buy a clutch down the road....They a smaller outfit thanot Goyard, but they get great reviews. 
I will try to post a pic of my Artois when it arrives!


----------



## if0708

Thanks for the info!  It's so hard to purchase bag without seeing it!  It would be great to see photos of your new bag!  Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## Lexgal

Jc.chen58 said:


> Thanks so much for this info! If it's not too much trouble, do you have any photos or modeling shots you can share? And the dimensions of your MM bag? And the price? I wonder if all the Goyard boutiques and/or stores have the Artois MM now. Thanks in advance!!


19 by 11 are the demensions the NY boutique gave me last week for the mm


----------



## MochaCake

if0708 said:


> I called the NY Goyard a few weeks ago and was told the medium was 19"X11"x6". It costs $1950 for the black and $2535 for the other colors. I keep going back and forth between wanting to purchase the St. Louis pm and the Artois. I've seen many pictures of the St. Louis and none of the new Artois size. I was told by the SA at the boutique that the strap drop on the medium Artois is similar to the strap drop on the St. Louis gm. The major appeal for the Artois for me is the zipper closure.  But, it is a big price difference between the St.louis and the Artois. It would be great if someone could post some of photos of the new size. Thanks.



Thanks for posting the price for the larger Artois in special colors. I was actually wondering about it.


----------



## MochaCake

Gaga4goyard said:


> I just purchased the Artois MM  in black and tan from Neiman Marcus in Chicago. SA was very helpful and patient! We went back and forth via text and he sent me several pics.
> I was between the Bellechasse and Artois, and after seeing a pic of them side by side I went with the Artois. The Bellechasse is gorgeous but it is a shallower bag than the Artois MM. There is a new Bellechasse PM with longer handles for $1920 vs the original for $1750 . I believe it also is an open bag, and I love the idea of the zippered top with the Artois for when I travel. I have several LV neverfulls and I hate the openess when I am traveling and shoving it under my seat.
> I was told the MM is the largest size of the Artois. The PM is $1635 in classic colors. The MM is $1950. I was told the MM is comparable to the Saint Louis PM.
> I chose the red three initials on the inside of the bag. I was told that it isn't mandatory, but it's FREE! Normally $165. I did ask about adding stripes or shadows and I was told it would delay the bag 6 weeks and would be an additional  $165.
> My bag is coming from NM in NYC to the NM in Chicago. Then it will be sent to me. SA said it's taking about 5 days.
> Not only am I excited to get my bag, I am excited to move on with my life! I've spent an embarrassing amount of time researching! It is so hard to buy a bag without seeing it.
> 
> On another note, I stumbled on a Goyard alternative called Fure le Page. The "battle for life" tote is gorgeous! Not quite as expensive as Goyard and have some great accessories! Can only be purchased from Paris. I may buy a clutch down the road....They a smaller outfit thanot Goyard, but they get great reviews.
> I will try to post a pic of my Artois when it arrives!


Congrats on your new Artois!


----------



## rachelkitty

Gaga4goyard said:


> I just purchased the Artois MM  in black and tan from Neiman Marcus in Chicago. SA was very helpful and patient! We went back and forth via text and he sent me several pics.
> I was between the Bellechasse and Artois, and after seeing a pic of them side by side I went with the Artois. The Bellechasse is gorgeous but it is a shallower bag than the Artois MM. There is a new Bellechasse PM with longer handles for $1920 vs the original for $1750 . I believe it also is an open bag, and I love the idea of the zippered top with the Artois for when I travel. I have several LV neverfulls and I hate the openess when I am traveling and shoving it under my seat.
> I was told the MM is the largest size of the Artois. The PM is $1635 in classic colors. The MM is $1950. I was told the MM is comparable to the Saint Louis PM.
> I chose the red three initials on the inside of the bag. I was told that it isn't mandatory, but it's FREE! Normally $165. I did ask about adding stripes or shadows and I was told it would delay the bag 6 weeks and would be an additional  $165.
> My bag is coming from NM in NYC to the NM in Chicago. Then it will be sent to me. SA said it's taking about 5 days.
> Not only am I excited to get my bag, I am excited to move on with my life! I've spent an embarrassing amount of time researching! It is so hard to buy a bag without seeing it.
> 
> On another note, I stumbled on a Goyard alternative called Fure le Page. The "battle for life" tote is gorgeous! Not quite as expensive as Goyard and have some great accessories! Can only be purchased from Paris. I may buy a clutch down the road....They a smaller outfit thanot Goyard, but they get great reviews.
> I will try to post a pic of my Artois when it arrives!



So exciting! Do you mind posting the pics & comparison pics that your SA sent you? That would be so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## MochaCake

rachelkitty said:


> So exciting! Do you mind posting the pics & comparison pics that your SA sent you? That would be so helpful! Thank you!


+1


----------



## LLANeedle

MochaCake said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Gaga4goyard

rachelkitty said:


> So exciting! Do you mind posting the pics & comparison pics that your SA sent you? That would be so helpful! Thank you!





rachelkitty said:


> So exciting! Do you mind posting the pics & comparison pics that your SA sent you? That would be so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

This thread is really helpful for someone who is thinking of buying an Artois like me thanks [emoji106]


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm still confused......which of the two Artois sizes is closer to a mm St Louis?????


----------



## Jc.chen58

LLANeedle said:


> I'm still confused......which of the two Artois sizes is closer to a mm St Louis?????



An SA in SF told me that the bigger newer Artois is somewhat "in between" or a more compact version of the GM size.

That said, one SA said the Artois MM is sized 14.2x11.1 and another SA said it was 20x11.5 ...
Both said it was about a 9 in drop.

So I'm also still a bit confused... [emoji13]


----------



## Lexgal

Add me to the confused group. I saw the large Artois in the boutique and guessed it was about the size of my St Louis gm. I liked it enough to call back with the intention of a purchase (I boutght something else when I was in the store). When I spoke to the SA via phone she gave me dimensions that were more in line with the ST Louis MM. End result is that I am confused and decided that I needed to see it in person before a purchase.


----------



## kate2828

The straps seem longer on the larger Artois versus the pm St. Louis. Is this the case? I found the pm St. Louis straps a bit short and more like a crook of the arm bag if I were to carry it in the winter. Also anyone have thoughts or experience with the durability of this tote versus the St. Louis?


----------



## Gaga4goyard

Jc.chen58 said:


> An SA in SF told me that the bigger newer Artois is somewhat "in between" or a more compact version of the GM size.
> 
> That said, one SA said the Artois MM is sized 14.2x11.1 and another SA said it was 20x11.5 ...
> Both said it was about a 9 in drop.
> 
> So I'm also still a bit confused... [emoji13]


I was told the Artois MM is closest to the St Louis PM....I'll be getting my bag this week. I will take pics!


----------



## LLANeedle

Gaga4goyard said:


> I was told the Artois MM is closest to the St Louis PM....I'll be getting my bag this week. I will take pics!


The St Louis comes in three sizes...PM, MM, GM...........if I understand correctly you're saying the smaller Artois is close to the smallest St Louis?  That's pretty small.


----------



## candice22

Jc.chen58 said:


> An SA in SF told me that the bigger newer Artois is somewhat "in between" or a more compact version of the GM size.
> 
> That said, one SA said the Artois MM is sized 14.2x11.1 and another SA said it was 20x11.5 ...
> Both said it was about a 9 in drop.
> 
> So I'm also still a bit confused... [emoji13]


I was able to try on both the Artois PM and Artois MM at the Neiman Marcus in BH. I agree with the above mentioned SA that the Artois MM is sized somewhere in between the St Louis PM and GM.

I would definitely classify the Artois MM as more of a travel bag, therefore I would liken it more to size of the St. Louis GM.


----------



## jng2b

Anyone know if the smaller Artois would fit a small computer like a MacBook Air?


----------



## candice22

LLANeedle said:


> The St Louis comes in three sizes...PM, MM, GM...........if I understand correctly you're saying the smaller Artois is close to the smallest St Louis?  That's pretty small.



The St. Louis only comes in a PM and GM size. The smallest Artois is closet in size to the smallest St Louis PM. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lexgal

candice22 said:


> The St. Louis only comes in a PM and GM size. The smallest Artois is closet in size to the smallest St Louis PM. Hope that helps.


The St. Louis definitely comes in an mm size. I have five mm''s.


----------



## candice22

Oh, that's good to know. Do you happen to know the current price for a St Louis MM classic and specialty color bag?


----------



## LLANeedle

candice22 said:


> I was able to try on both the Artois PM and Artois MM at the Neiman Marcus in BH. I agree with the above mentioned SA that the Artois MM is sized somewhere in between the St Louis PM and GM.
> 
> I would definitely classify the Artois MM as more of a travel bag, therefore I would liken it more to size of the St. Louis GM.


Thank you!!  I think the smaller one is what I need.


----------



## Jc.chen58

Gaga4goyard said:


> I was told the Artois MM is closest to the St Louis PM....I'll be getting my bag this week. I will take pics!



Hi @Gaga4goyard! Did you get your Artois MM? How are you liking it? Would love pics and mod shots if you're able! Thank you and hope you enjoy! [emoji3]


----------



## MochaCake

jng2b said:


> Anyone know if the smaller Artois would fit a small computer like a MacBook Air?


I tried putting a 13" mac air into my small Artois, it wouldn't fit. However, I believe a smaller one like an 11" might  fit.


----------



## jng2b

MochaCake said:


> I tried putting a 13" mac air into my small Artois, it wouldn't fit. However, I believe a smaller one like an 11" might  fit.



Thank you! I have the new 12" MacBook, which is slightly less wide than the old 11" MacBook Air.


----------



## Jc.chen58

Does anyone know how the Artois MM compares to the Neverfull MM in terms of size?


----------



## Jc.chen58

Hi friends! I'm wondering if anyone has any modeling shots or reviews yet of the new Artois MM? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LLANeedle

Jc.chen58 said:


> Does anyone know how the Artois MM compares to the Neverfull MM in terms of size?


I'm curious too.


----------



## Jen123

I want to buy one while in San Fran! Torn between black with black trim and navy!! Which one should I get?!


----------



## jng2b

I think I am going to call and order an Artois tomorrow! I talked to someone at the store today and he told me that the measurement across the bottom was about 11.5 inches "line to line" and then flared out from there. Most measurements state 15" which I believe is at the widest point. He said the bigger size was about 15" across the bottom. I also found a picture online of a MacBook in an Artois so it looks like it will fit.


----------



## jng2b

The SA at the Chicago NM boutique sent me a picture of the MM. She said that it was comparable to the Neverful MM. I decided that it was too large for me and decided to go with the PM. Hopefully it will be large enough for work! But here is the picture in case anyone is interested.


----------



## jng2b

Gaga4goyard said:


> I just purchased the Artois MM  in black and tan from Neiman Marcus in Chicago. SA was very helpful and patient! We went back and forth via text and he sent me several pics.
> I was between the Bellechasse and Artois, and after seeing a pic of them side by side I went with the Artois. The Bellechasse is gorgeous but it is a shallower bag than the Artois MM. There is a new Bellechasse PM with longer handles for $1920 vs the original for $1750 . I believe it also is an open bag, and I love the idea of the zippered top with the Artois for when I travel. I have several LV neverfulls and I hate the openess when I am traveling and shoving it under my seat.
> I was told the MM is the largest size of the Artois. The PM is $1635 in classic colors. The MM is $1950. I was told the MM is comparable to the Saint Louis PM.
> I chose the red three initials on the inside of the bag. I was told that it isn't mandatory, but it's FREE! Normally $165. I did ask about adding stripes or shadows and I was told it would delay the bag 6 weeks and would be an additional  $165.
> My bag is coming from NM in NYC to the NM in Chicago. Then it will be sent to me. SA said it's taking about 5 days.
> Not only am I excited to get my bag, I am excited to move on with my life! I've spent an embarrassing amount of time researching! It is so hard to buy a bag without seeing it.
> 
> On another note, I stumbled on a Goyard alternative called Fure le Page. The "battle for life" tote is gorgeous! Not quite as expensive as Goyard and have some great accessories! Can only be purchased from Paris. I may buy a clutch down the road....They a smaller outfit thanot Goyard, but they get great reviews.
> I will try to post a pic of my Artois when it arrives!



Did your MM come in? Are you able to post modeling shots?


----------



## MainlyBailey

I got mine today from BG NYC - walked over on a work day and picked up this cutie patutie as a new workhorse bag!


----------



## jng2b

mzhurshie said:


> I got mine today from BG NYC - walked over on a work day and picked up this cutie patutie as a new workhorse bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668558


Beautiful!! This is the exact bag that I just ordered!  I'm anxiously waiting for it to come in.  I was told the personalization was running about 15 days (probably because I ordered from Chicago).  Any modeling shots?


----------



## MainlyBailey

jng2b said:


> Beautiful!! This is the exact bag that I just ordered!  I'm anxiously waiting for it to come in.  I was told the personalization was running about 15 days (probably because I ordered from Chicago).  Any modeling shots?



15 days?! Wow! I decided not to personalize. I didn't know it was no longer mandatory and was going to just get a St Louis GM- but once it arrived, I kept thinking of this one and had to go back to exchange. It's such an amazing bag. I am no where near a mirror but will post when I catch myself in front of one! I am absolutely in love with this bag- so well structured and sturdy. What color did you get?


----------



## LLANeedle

mzhurshie said:


> I got mine today from BG NYC - walked over on a work day and picked up this cutie patutie as a new workhorse bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668558


Which size is this....the original or the new larger one...thanks.


----------



## jng2b

mzhurshie said:


> 15 days?! Wow! I decided not to personalize. I didn't know it was no longer mandatory and was going to just get a St Louis GM- but once it arrived, I kept thinking of this one and had to go back to exchange. It's such an amazing bag. I am no where near a mirror but will post when I catch myself in front of one! I am absolutely in love with this bag- so well structured and sturdy. What color did you get?



I got the exact same color as you! Black with tan trim! I fell in love with this color combo the very first time that I saw it and have wanted it ever since. I think that it is such a classic combination, and the tan trim really makes the print pop.


----------



## MainlyBailey

LLANeedle said:


> Which size is this....the original or the new larger one...thanks.



Hey! This is the small one.


----------



## MainlyBailey

jng2b said:


> I got the exact same color as you! Black with tan trim! I fell in love with this color combo the very first time that I saw it and have wanted it ever since. I think that it is such a classic combination, and the tan trim really makes the print pop.



Exactly! I'm glad it was only $1675. Otherwise, the price difference from a St Louis would've been too much for me to justify. this is my favorite color too- I was going to get the burgundy but I couldn't resist! Modeling pics to come!


----------



## jng2b

The bag arrived!! This is the smaller one. And a shot of my 12" MacBook in its case along with some papers behind it.


----------



## MochaCake

jng2b said:


> The bag arrived!! This is the smaller one. And a shot of my 12" MacBook in its case along with some papers behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674324
> View attachment 3674325



Congratulations, jng2b!! Great choice plus your MacBook fits!


----------



## Jc.chen58

Hi! I'm wondering if anyone has the newer MM size and if so, any reviews or mod shots? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sonicxml

Jc.chen58 said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if anyone has the newer MM size and if so, any reviews or mod shots? Thanks in advance!


There is a new post on purseblog, check it out!
http://www.purseblog.com/goyard/goyard-artois-tote/


----------



## lolaluvsu

Deleted comment


----------



## PowderPrincess

I ordered the St. Louis GM from BG in NYC.  I did a lot of research on the bag, but was underwhelmed by how flimsy it felt and how it doesn't stand up on its own.  The bag has had its tags on for a month as I have been debating on sending it back.  I want a new neverfull type bag and I love the goyard monogram, but I can't justify the price with the lack of function and durability of the St. Louis.  The original info I read on the Artois seemed too small, but the MM seems ideal.  I hope I get the chance to get to NYC to try it on.


----------



## maldita918

Would a 15inch MacBook Pro fit inside the Artois MM? thank you so much in advance


----------



## kristine Basco

jng2b said:


> The bag arrived!! This is the smaller one. And a shot of my 12" MacBook in its case along with some papers behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674324
> View attachment 3674325



Hi how is your bag holding up? Do you have any cracks on the handles and are the corners holding up well since there's leather reinforced?


----------



## kristine Basco

mzhurshie said:


> I got mine today from BG NYC - walked over on a work day and picked up this cutie patutie as a new workhorse bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668558



Hi how is your bag holding up? Do you have any cracks on the handles and are the corners holding up well since there's leather reinforced?


----------



## nicestuff

kristine Basco said:


> Hi how is your bag holding up? Do you have any cracks on the handles and are the corners holding up well since there's leather reinforced?


I have some cracks on the base of my handles. I've had it less than a year.


----------



## kristine Basco

nicestuff said:


> I have some cracks on the base of my handles. I've had it less than a year.



Oh that's unfortunate "/ are the cracks like the same issues with the LV neverfull in the damper ebene? Or are they much worse? I'd hope the artois handle cracks are like the St. Louis


----------



## cockaleekie

Yes, my MBP 15 fits perfectly into the Artois MM.



maldita918 said:


> Would a 15inch MacBook Pro fit inside the Artois MM? thank you so much in advance


----------



## Lexgal

Jc.chen58 said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if anyone has the newer MM size and if so, any reviews or mod shots? Thanks in advance!


My MM just came. I'm loving it. I posted pictures in another thread.


----------



## Joeypanda

jng2b said:


> The bag arrived!! This is the smaller one. And a shot of my 12" MacBook in its case along with some papers behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674324
> View attachment 3674325


Here are a couple of mod shots of the Artois MM!  I'm 5'4" and 116 lbs.


----------



## iamrose

Joeypanda said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots of the Artois MM!  I'm 5'4" and 116 lbs.
> View attachment 3829436
> View attachment 3829437


love your bag! Can you tell me if Goyard still requires mandatory personalization on the artois?


Thank you.


----------



## Joeypanda

iamrose said:


> love your bag! Can you tell me if Goyard still requires mandatory personalization on the artois?
> 
> 
> Thank you.


It's no longer required!  If it were I wouldn't have had time - was only in Paris for a day!


----------



## iamrose

Joeypanda said:


> It's no longer required!  If it were I wouldn't have had time - was only in Paris for a day!


thank you! that settles it then.. I'm definitely getting one


----------



## Julide

Great news!!!!The Artois is coming in a MM size!!!

http://www.goyard.com/en/news/the-artois-mm

I just saw this was old news. Many apologies


----------



## Kayce

Lexgal said:


> My MM just came. I'm loving it. I posted pictures in another thread.


----------



## janels

I know I am late to the party for this post, but thought there was still too little actual information about the Artois size comparison. I had the St. Louis and hated it, not the least of the reasons because its straps literally break and split (was told by Goyard that there is plastic or resin inside the leather of the strap at the base), and the lack of shape. I loved the idea of the Artois but, even after reading all these posts was confused about the size.  I ended up ordering from Goyard Neiman's Chicago the red Artois MM (now $2645 +$25 delivery fee), and had the SA send me some photos to compare with the St. Louis. There are NO returns by mail, so had to be sure! 
This is a comparison of the St. Louis PM (L) to the Artois MM (R). Also the SA holding each.  The Artois this year looks "redder"; SA said that was because this year the white painted dots on the canvas didn't stand out as much...they wanted it to appear more "uniform" and blend better.  I receive the Artois MM tomorrow...a bit apprehensive about the 19" wide at the top, but look forward to it!


----------



## janels

First photo the SA wearing St. Louis PM, 2nd is the Artois MM.  You can see the longer handles on the Artois and the more noticeable white on the St. Louis.


----------



## annie9999

i have both artois sizes and love them both- you can't go wrong.


----------



## sundreamer

Here is my sky blue Artois PM. I use it for errands, it is the perfect size for me. I am 5'7" for reference.


----------



## twinkle2

sundreamer said:


> View attachment 4296224
> 
> Here is my sky blue Artois PM. I use it for errands, it is the perfect size for me. I am 5'7" for reference.


Congrats. I'm 5'6" and Artois PM is the best tote for daily errands.


----------



## bagidiotic

sundreamer said:


> View attachment 4296224
> 
> Here is my sky blue Artois PM. I use it for errands, it is the perfect size for me. I am 5'7" for reference.


Perfect size color and tote


----------



## MokeyLV

sundreamer said:


> View attachment 4296224
> 
> Here is my sky blue Artois PM. I use it for errands, it is the perfect size for me. I am 5'7" for reference.



This is so pretty! I’m thinking about getting the same one. Can you tell me if the bag fits comfortably over your shoulder? Thanks!


----------



## sundreamer

MokeyLV said:


> This is so pretty! I’m thinking about getting the same one. Can you tell me if the bag fits comfortably over your shoulder? Thanks!



Thank you! Yes, the straps fit comfortable over my shoulder. I find them to be quite sturdy, too.


----------



## luxfishin

Hi
Just for size reference for anyone interested.  Sorry for the bad lighting! 
Photo 1 & 2 : Artois PM and St Louis PM
Photo 3 & 4 : LV Neverfull MM, Artois PM, Longchamp small


----------



## jpezmom

luxfishin said:


> Hi
> Just for size reference for anyone interested.  Sorry for the bad lighting!
> Photo 1 & 2 : Artois PM and St Louis PM
> Photo 3 & 4 : LV Neverfull MM, Artois PM, Longchamp small


Thank you so much for posting this!  I was actually going to take my Neverfull and Longchamp bag to the Goyard boutique this weekend to do this exact comparison.   It's helpful to see the handle drops as well.  You've helped me make up my mind that the PM would be perfect!! How do you like the St. Louis vs the Artois?


----------



## luxfishin

jpezmom said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!  I was actually going to take my Neverfull and Longchamp bag to the Goyard boutique this weekend to do this exact comparison.   It's helpful to see the handle drops as well.  You've helped me make up my mind that the PM would be perfect!! How do you like the St. Louis vs the Artois?


Glad its helpful   There wasn't too much info on here or anywhere to compare.  I definitely like Artois MUCH better.  I prefer Artois size (smaller than Neverfull MM and bigger than the small Longchamp) and I can wear on shoulder which I could not do with St Louis.  Artois strap is about same as NF MM-maybe tad longer but shorter than Longchamp.  Artois is about $500 more than St Louis but I think well worth it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

luxfishin said:


> Hi
> Just for size reference for anyone interested.  Sorry for the bad lighting!
> Photo 1 & 2 : Artois PM and St Louis PM
> Photo 3 & 4 : LV Neverfull MM, Artois PM, Longchamp small


This is so helpful! Thanks for posting these pictures. I have the LV Neverful but needed something with zippers for this weather we are having


----------



## chloebagfreak

luxfishin said:


> Hi
> Just for size reference for anyone interested.  Sorry for the bad lighting!
> Photo 1 & 2 : Artois PM and St Louis PM
> Photo 3 & 4 : LV Neverfull MM, Artois PM, Longchamp small


Hi, I was wondering if the edges of the Artois ever soften up? I just received mine and I’m afraid it is so stiff, and the edges might bump into a person 
I’m used to the softness of the St. Louis I guess. I like how I can push the sides in on the St. Louis.


----------



## luxfishin

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, I was wondering if the edges of the Artois ever soften up? I just received mine and I’m afraid it is so stiff, and the edges might bump into a person
> I’m used to the softness of the St. Louis I guess. I like how I can push the sides in on the St. Louis.


Mine is pretty new also so I am not sure.. I am opposite though as I do like more structured bags so artois is perfect for me.


----------



## chloebagfreak

luxfishin said:


> Mine is pretty new also so I am not sure.. I am opposite though as I do like more structured bags so artois is perfect for me.


 Thank you! I like them for certain times, but for casual outfits, I feel like the the St. Louis is more comfortable. I just wish it had a zipper- that would be the best of both worlds


----------



## amstevens714

sundreamer said:


> View attachment 4296224
> 
> Here is my sky blue Artois PM. I use it for errands, it is the perfect size for me. I am 5'7" for reference.



Gorgeous


----------



## LVinCali

I can't get enough of the Artois...  Last year I bought an MM in black/black and then a grey PM.   A few weeks ago, just before Europe started shutting down, I got another PM.  I didn't have time to post it, but with all the time I am inside now, finally had some time to post some pics...  1. My 2 black/black Artois (new one with luggage tag on).  2. My family of three.  3. My entire Goyard family.


----------



## Swanky

It’s my current fave too!  Please add pics to the library if you haven’t already!


----------



## bagshopr

I really want an Artois. Does the larger size go over your shoulder easily?


----------



## LVinCali

bagshopr said:


> I really want an Artois. Does the larger size go over your shoulder easily?


The straps on MM go over the shoulder so easily!  Plenty of room even with a winter coat (it’s cold in Berlin).  And hey hey- now that we have to walk 2 meters apart, no one bumps into my Goyards anymore at the grocery store (just trying to insert a silly bright side in this sad situation).


----------



## Swanky

The Artois strap fits easier than the St Louis


----------



## LVinCali

Swanky said:


> It’s my current fave too!  Please add pics to the library if you haven’t already!


I saw another reference to the library.  Which thread is this?  Sorry if this is obvious.


----------



## Swanky

It's at the top of the forum
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/goyard-reference-library.269/

There's a thread for collections and your Artois.  I can add threads for colors as well but I can't seem to get this group to participate much lol
Goyard info can be hard to find so I'm hoping more people will share pics, prices, etc. . . in the Library where info is so easy to find.


----------



## LVinCali

Swanky said:


> It's at the top of the forum
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/goyard-reference-library.269/
> 
> There's a thread for collections and your Artois.  I can add threads for colors as well but I can't seem to get this group to participate much lol
> Goyard info can be hard to find so I'm hoping more people will share pics, prices, etc. . . in the Library where info is so easy to find.



Thank you.  And I love this- your sentiment is so true...  I am not as interested in LV as I once was, but their forum is so active and fun that I go there when I need to relax and read non-news. 

I will update library/post more over the next week.  Thank you again for the thread.


----------



## Swanky

I know we have more Goyard fans! Hope to hear from now with more time on our hands!


----------



## bagidiotic

LVinCali said:


> I can't get enough of the Artois...  Last year I bought an MM in black/black and then a grey PM.   A few weeks ago, just before Europe started shutting down, I got another PM.  I didn't have time to post it, but with all the time I am inside now, finally had some time to post some pics...  1. My 2 black/black Artois (new one with luggage tag on).  2. My family of three.  3. My entire Goyard family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696301
> View attachment 4696302
> View attachment 4696303


Just so addictive haha


----------



## niveK

Bought an Artois in London in black/black. Its the best travel bag Ive ever owned.

Used it for a week in London and the bought the Anjou in Orange in Paris.

Ive become addicted to Goyard. Cant remember the name of the toiletry bag, but bought it in NYC.


----------



## Swanky

Anjou is next for me!


----------



## hja

I just love mine. Can't wait to add  the Anjou too


----------



## nikksterxx

I’m drooling over all your bags! Anyone know the price of the PM in the US?


----------



## rutabaga

I'm def drinking the Goyard koolaid. First one will either be the Artois or Isabelle.. just need to go and try them on in-store after all this craziness ends.


----------



## nikksterxx

nikksterxx said:


> I’m drooling over all your bags! Anyone know the price of the PM in the US?



anyone?


----------



## Lzamare

nikksterxx said:


> anyone?


There is a thread of current prices


----------



## Xtineee.mai

LVinCali said:


> I can't get enough of the Artois...  Last year I bought an MM in black/black and then a grey PM.   A few weeks ago, just before Europe started shutting down, I got another PM.  I didn't have time to post it, but with all the time I am inside now, finally had some time to post some pics...  1. My 2 black/black Artois (new one with luggage tag on).  2. My family of three.  3. My entire Goyard family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696301
> View attachment 4696302
> View attachment 4696303


Do you like the black on black or the special grey color? Im planning to get a Artois MM this year in Paris and I cannot decide black or grey ..


----------



## Swanky

I have the grey and LOVVVVE it!!


----------



## LVinCali

Xtineee.mai said:


> Do you like the black on black or the special grey color? Im planning to get a Artois MM this year in Paris and I cannot decide black or grey ..



I love the black/black so much more.  It really pops whereas my grey Goyards (Artois PM and St. Louis GM) look a little washed out to me (or maybe you could say it’s just a more subtle look).  Also, the print on my grey Artois PM has faded where it rubs against my side which makes me a little sad.  But I think you can go wrong with either! 

Maybe when you are in the store trying them on, it will be more obvious to you.  Or maybe they will only have one of the choices in stock!


----------



## Xtineee.mai

LVinCali said:


> I love the black/black so much more.  It really pops whereas my grey Goyards (Artois PM and St. Louis GM) look a little washed out to me (or maybe you could say it’s just a more subtle look).  Also, the print on my grey Artois PM has faded where it rubs against my side which makes me a little sad.  But I think you can go wrong with either!
> 
> Maybe when you are in the store trying them on, it will be more obvious to you.  Or maybe they will only have one of the choices in stock!


Yes!! That’s why I love the grey, it gives a very subtle look. I really love the grey, but it would suck if the color fades away after a couple of time using it .. ugh.

Hopefully they have both when I go this Fall, missed out buying it last year. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Boywithbaghongkong

Hi hi, is it just me or is this common with Goyard tote bags? I just purchased the Artois MM 2 months ago - I don’t put too much of a weight on the bag, just my laptop and maybe a bottle of water that’s 750ml... help should I be worried or not?


----------



## Swanky

Looks like you nicked it maybe ?
I’ve been carrying mine exclusively since November, I’ve traveled many times with it stuffing my MacBook and lots in it, mine still looks new.


----------



## BeanShopping

Boywithbaghongkong said:


> Hi hi, is it just me or is this common with Goyard tote bags? I just purchased the Artois MM 2 months ago - I don’t put too much of a weight on the bag, just my laptop and maybe a bottle of water that’s 750ml... help should I be worried or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727410


 No that's not ok. Goyard will actually replace handles free if they crack or are damaged within the first year. Obviously,  you would need to take the bag in for them to inspect it before they confirm this. Well worth doing.


----------



## mmmsc

LVinCali said:


> I can't get enough of the Artois...  Last year I bought an MM in black/black and then a grey PM.   A few weeks ago, just before Europe started shutting down, I got another PM.  I didn't have time to post it, but with all the time I am inside now, finally had some time to post some pics...  1. My 2 black/black Artois (new one with luggage tag on).  2. My family of three.  3. My entire Goyard family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696301
> View attachment 4696302
> View attachment 4696303


Hello can you please tell me which one of these is "reversible"? looks like in your picture it is plain black with Goyard print inside. Is this reversible? Can you please tell me name and price? Thanks so much. I have my St. Louis GM I bought in Paris three years ago and still love it, but trying to find one with a little more structure  - with reinforced corners.


----------



## LVinCali

mmmsc said:


> Hello can you please tell me which one of these is "reversible"? looks like in your picture it is plain black with Goyard print inside. Is this reversible? Can you please tell me name and price? Thanks so much. I have my St. Louis GM I bought in Paris three years ago and still love it, but trying to find one with a little more structure  - with reinforced corners.



The Anjou is reversible.  I put the price in the reference library: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anjou.914055/
HTH!


----------



## mmmsc

LVinCali said:


> The Anjou is reversible.  I put the price in the reference library: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anjou.914055/
> HTH!


Thank you. Trying to remember how to maneuver this place!!!!


----------



## ReneH

I was lucky enough to get a virtual shopping appointment with Bergdorfs and had them ship me a black PM Artois. It’s perfect bag for life right now carrying hand sanitizer and masks.  Feels easier to wipe down than my leather H bags.  Super excited.


----------



## swallowtails

Love my artois, it's so practical! The print stands out a bit for someone who's very used to plain black bags, but the space and zip closure are perfect for everyday.


----------



## Grande Latte

ReneH said:


> I was lucky enough to get a virtual shopping appointment with Bergdorfs and had them ship me a black PM Artois. It’s perfect bag for life right now carrying hand sanitizer and masks.  Feels easier to wipe down than my leather H bags.  Super excited.



Please post some reveal pics. Very happy for you.


----------



## ReneH

Grande Latte said:


> Please post some reveal pics. Very happy for you.


Thanks.  Here’s a quick pic


----------



## Grande Latte

ReneH said:


> Thanks.  Here’s a quick pic
> 
> View attachment 4786372



Wow. Artois is really more structured than the St. Louis. It stands up on its own! It looks more durable too. I'm sure you'll get lots of use out of this bag. Congrats! 

Your kitchen is very clean, mine is messy as hell.


----------



## ReneH

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. Artois is really more structured than the St. Louis. It stands up on its own! It looks more durable too. I'm sure you'll get lots of use out of this bag. Congrats!
> 
> Your kitchen is very clean, mine is messy as hell.


It helps that I rarely cook.  I think I’m keeping the restaurants open with my take out.  
The Artois canvas is much thicker and the leather on the corners helps too.


----------



## Dreamybabie

Joeypanda said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots of the Artois MM!  I'm 5'4" and 116 lbs.
> View attachment 3829436
> View attachment 3829437


Thank you. Definitely next on my list.


----------



## Liani

niveK said:


> Bought an Artois in London in black/black. Its the best travel bag Ive ever owned.
> 
> Used it for a week in London and the bought the Anjou in Orange in Paris.
> 
> Ive become addicted to Goyard. Cant remember the name of the toiletry bag, but bought it in NYC.


Which one is better?


----------



## janels

Liani said:


> Which one is better?


I’ve had many, many Goyard bags, and by far, my very favorite has been the Anjou!


----------



## janels

Liani said:


> Which one is better?


Oh, and I’ve had two sizes of the Artois, as well. I just found it too structured, especially the top edge.


----------



## Liani

between anjou & artois , which bag has the best durability? sorry getting my first goyard so wanna make sure


----------



## Liani

janels said:


> Oh, and I’ve had two sizes of the Artois, as well. I just found it too structured, especially the top edge.


between anjou & artois , which bag has the best durability? sorry getting my first goyard so wanna make sure


----------



## zenith

I’ve been bitten by the Goyard bug and bought 3 in the last 18 months. First is the green Artois GM, then the white Artois PM and finally the navy Anjou mini.

I like the Artois for structure and the security of the zip. However, the Anjou mini is my favourite as it feel so soft and is the perfect weekend bag for me. I haven’t had them for too long so can’t comment on durability. I don’t baby them and so far they have not suffered any noticeable scuffs.


----------



## earthygirl

janels said:


> I’ve had many, many Goyard bags, and by far, my very favorite has been the Anjou!


Why do you prefer the Anjou over the other bags...specifically the St. Louis?  Would you say that the Anjou is a little more structured than the st. Louis or a lot more?  I am considering the Anjou and while I checked it out in person a few years back, I can’t remember what I thought of it. Not sure when I’ll be able to visit a boutique...certainly not within the near future.   I love my St. Louis totes but want something a little more luxe.  The artois is too structured for me And I’m not intereposted in the other bag styles.


----------



## kikiii_24

zenith said:


> I’ve been bitten by the Goyard bug and bought 3 in the last 18 months. First is the green Artois GM, then the white Artois PM and finally the navy Anjou mini.
> 
> I like the Artois for structure and the security of the zip. However, the Anjou mini is my favourite as it feel so soft and is the perfect weekend bag for me. I haven’t had them for too long so can’t comment on durability. I don’t baby them and so far they have not suffered any noticeable scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 4890917


Love your collection! If you don’t mind me asking, do you have a mod shot of you wearing the Artois GM? I’m debating over the MM & GM because I want to use the bag as a diaper bag and am afraid that the MM might be a bit too small for my liking.


----------



## Kayce

kikiii_24 said:


> Love your collection! If you don’t mind me asking, do you have a mod shot of you wearing the Artois GM? I’m debating over the MM & GM because I want to use the bag as a diaper bag and am afraid that the MM might be a bit too small for my liking.


I’m going to chime in if you don’t mind. I don’t have the Artois GM, but I’ve seen it the boutique, and it’s HUGE.  It’s a legit travel bag.  I think it would be way too big for everyday use or as a diaper bag.  I think of the three sizes, the MM would probably be your best bet.  I have the PM, and it’s definitely more purse-like, but that said, it still fits a good amount.  But for your intended purpose, it might be too small.  I hope this helps!


----------



## kikiii_24

Kayce said:


> I’m going to chime in if you don’t mind. I don’t have the Artois GM, but I’ve seen it the boutique, and it’s HUGE.  It’s a legit travel bag.  I think it would be way too big for everyday use or as a diaper bag.  I think of the three sizes, the MM would probably be your best bet.  I have the PM, and it’s definitely more purse-like, but that said, it still fits a good amount.  But for your intended purpose, it might be too small.  I hope this helps!



Thank you for responding this helps so much! I actually have been emailing an SA and she did tell me the GM is a weekender bag and is very big in size compared to the MM. I am leaning towards the MM actually because even after my son gets older I can still use the bag as an everyday bag. 

But she will have to wait until a trip to Paris since it’s significantly cheaper to buy there!


----------



## ireneeguz

kikiii_24 said:


> Thank you for responding this helps so much! I actually have been emailing an SA and she did tell me the GM is a weekender bag and is very big in size compared to the MM. I am leaning towards the MM actually because even after my son gets older I can still use the bag as an everyday bag.
> 
> But she will have to wait until a trip to Paris since it’s significantly cheaper to buy there!



Hi I also wanted to comment that I use my Artois MM as a diaper bag along with an everyday bag and it’s the perfect size! I can personally attest that it’s not only durable but so beautiful and practical to wear as a mom who is running after her kid all day long. I do want to point out that I have a toddler so I don’t carry everything but the kitchen sink anymore like when he was an infant, but it has tons of room and more to spare for toys, snacks, diapers, wipes, etc. AND my own things. I do have a Cuyana insert in mine to add some organization and to keep it from looking like a black hole.

I think you’ll be more than happy with the MM size!  Excited for you to get it.


----------



## Minreem

I also use an insert in my Artois and I love how everything stays organized


----------



## ireneeguz

My Artois MM with Cuyana insert inside (excuse the diapers, this one doubles as my diaper bag and my daily workhorse), in case anyone needed the visual for an insert option for their Artois. Second picture shows how far the insert comes up in the bag and last one shows how the Artois looks with the insert inside. Only con is the added weight. Last pic is my girl sitting in my toddler’s car seat (haha) on a day I was running errands solo. Love the versatility of this bag!


----------



## LaPush

Hello. I have a question. When purchasing a brand new Artois MM from a boutique does the bag come together with the Goyard green box or just the dust bag only? Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

LaPush said:


> Hello. I have a question. When purchasing a brand new Artois MM from a boutique does the bag come together with the Goyard green box or just the dust bag only? Thank you!



 No boxes, all my Goyard bags, including the Artois, came impeccably wrapped in its dust bag and then in a big Goyard shopping bag, never boxed.


----------

